# Hug a Hen Day! (Roos too!)



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Feeling sad? Need a hug? THEN GO OUT AND HUG YER HEN!

Go outside, hug your hen, and snap a pic! (does not have to be you in it, just the hen)

*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

@seminolewind come join! HUG YER HEN!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What about the roosters?They need love,too.My roo comes for lovins and closes his eyes and purrs while I hold him.When I'm done and put him down,he "fusses" at me then goes to the girls acting like he hated every minute of it.He ain't fooling anybody.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

My special girls- Alberta and Flora. Alberta is 2 1/2 yrs old and has been broody for awhile. I just ordered some fertile eggs for her to sit on. She loves to come sit in my lap and visit in the mornings Flora is only 5 months old now and is a ham. She loves to sit on my arm in the mornings and visit too.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

oldhen2345 said:


> My special girls- Alberta and Flora. Alberta is 2 1/2 yrs old and has been broody for awhile. I just ordered some fertile eggs for her to sit on. She loves to come sit in my lap and visit in the mornings Flora is only 5 months old now and is a ham. She loves to sit on my arm in the mornings and visit too.


Awww! 
That is so cute! I love that selfie!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> What about the roosters?They need love,too.My roo comes for lovins and closes his eyes and purrs while I hold him.When I'm done and put him down,he "fusses" at me then goes to the girls acting like he hated every minute of it.He ain't fooling anybody.


Roos too. I just said that because it alliterated. "*H*ug a *H*en"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, I'll have to go take pictures !


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> LOL, I'll have to go take pictures !


Hmm where are the pics??? Lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too.I haven't posted many chicken pics since getting the geese(they are such hams).I would need Dale to take one of me loving the flock.Believe it or not,I have never taken a "selfie".


----------

